
Bombay Nights - wyndham
https://aeon.co/essays/night-school-and-the-dreams-of-bombays-factory-workers
======
tictoc
I don't understand how people with 12-14 work days, make time for education
given the potential lack of sleep. Let alone, not suffer from sort of mental
deterioration. I guess when you are living in slave like conditions, you
aren't thinking about that. I just don't know how they aren't suffering from
some sort of psychosis?

~~~
ohaideredevs
There is a lot of research that lack of sleep (under 7 hours, likely 7-9)
causes significant problems with memory, working memory, and is directly
linked to cancer and Alzheimer's in later years.

In short, it might be feasible in the short term, especially if they have
mindless jobs where they can study. I memorized a LOT of vocab during my
factory work summers. But it has to be repetitive and mindless for that. I did
more thinking at the factory than I did at software jobs.

Anyway, any time anyone says they work 12 hours and study, I don't believe
them by default. Once you factor in commuting and maintenance, it's just not
realistic...unless you are in a sweatshop dorm, I guess that would save on
commuting/grooming/meal prep.

~~~
reverend_gonzo
It absolutely is bad for you in the long term. However, given everything else,
that might still be their option.

Ie: work 12-16 hours of labor to put food on the table, then study so then get
a better job a few years down the road, vs work 12-16 hours a day for the rest
of their life just to survive.

This is where UBI would help so people can work in their things besides basic
survival.

